# Orlando Magic Draft thoughts?



## Gainesvillain (Jan 12, 2004)

As it currently stands Orlando should end up with one of the top three picks in the draft. Assuming that they do who do you see them taking? I'd love to see them draft a big international prospect to play center. Podkolzine maybe? Any ideas on who they should take, and rumors on who they may take if they end up with a top 3 pick?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If they land a top 3 pick, they will likely pick who's left of Howard, Pavel, and Emeka. I think at this point Howard is the pretty clear #1. Pavel has some health questions, but has unbelievable potential. Emeka is ready to be a solid player in the league, but his potential is not quite that of the first two. Right now, the top 3 looks like:

1.) Dwight Howard
2.) Pavel Podkolzine
3.) Emeka Okafor


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

If they need a NBA-ready bigman: Emeka Okafor

If they need a big-time prospect: Dwight Howard

If they need a future draft bust: Pavel Podkolzine


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We are talkign about the Magic! They will grab the bust.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

They need Okafor. They gotta take him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes They need Okafor more now.
Okafor is super defensive beast.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I dont think the Magic will end up with that early of a pick.
iam thinkin more like 7-10. 

I think they will turn it up now that Bogans has stepped up and took the SF starting spot their line-up doesnt look to bad.

Lue
T-Mac
Bogans
Gooden
Howard?


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

i think they either take pavel or trade down and pick either gordon or felton. Their best bet would be to trade the pick. They have no use for another power forward


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> i think they either take pavel or trade down and pick either gordon or felton. Their best bet would be to trade the pick. They have no use for another power forward


If I were the Magic and Okafor was available, I would take him. He can play some C in the East.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Why should the Magic take Okafor, they're already logjammed at PF. They need to find a deal and get Howard the hell out of there. Gooden's got to learn the meaning of team ball and quit being so obsessed with his own statistics, but he's only 22 and easily has all-star potential. Okafor's a can't miss project but I don't see him being a dominant player in the league (possibly a Jermaine O'neil kind of impact, at best, would be my guess). Bogans looks to be a solid player at the 3 and he and Giricek can be used at that position as quality role players, so I'd say they really only need to look at the 5 and the 1. Pavel's a possibility, but I'm still not sure about him. I'm afraid he might have an injury riddled career, but he does have enormous upside, so they could go for the home-run/strikeout pick there. Or they could trade down and go for Felton (if he declares) or Gordon, or possibly even Nelson (although he might be too much of a scoring PG). They could also give one of the other foreign big men looks, like Splitter, Perovic, and Seung-jin. It'll be interesting, because I think the Magic are just a step or two away from being a helluva team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If Dwight Howard is there, I think Orlando will take him, regardless of Gooden and/or Howard being on the team. I think Orlando will make every effort to move Juwan before next season.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

i think the magic will come close to the playoffs. a few games back. so i think they'll be in prime spot to take felton. if they're higher, i would say okafor...if they're #1, then i would say trade down for okafor or felton.


----------



## Gainesvillain (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I don't why anyone would say the won't be getting a high pick, we're basing this on a top 3 pick. Based on thier current record, which is worst in the NBA. What do you guys think about the 18 year old Korean Ha Seung-Jin? He is 7'3" tall and 300 pounds. Very Yao Ming like according to reports. Great shooting touch, and very sound defensively. They may think about him, trading down possibly. He'd be a good pick up. Huge potential. I don't think drafting omeka would help much. Gooden is a solid PF, and we don't need him to play the C someone said he can play the 5 in the east. But We don't need a center who can hang with the east. We need a big man who is capable of hanging with the west. This 18 year old korean would be a good project.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gainesvillain</b>!
> Well I don't why anyone would say the won't be getting a high pick, we're basing this on a top 3 pick. Based on thier current record, which is worst in the NBA. What do you guys think about the 18 year old Korean Ha Seung-Jin? He is 7'3" tall and 300 pounds. Very Yao Ming like according to reports. Great shooting touch, and very sound defensively. They may think about him, trading down possibly. He'd be a good pick up. Huge potential. I don't think drafting omeka would help much. Gooden is a solid PF, and we don't need him to play the C someone said he can play the 5 in the east. But We don't need a center who can hang with the east. We need a big man who is capable of hanging with the west. This 18 year old korean would be a good project.


I think Ha being picked in top 3 would be way way too high. Things i've read recently say the Ming comparisons are way off and that Pavel is a much better prospect than Ha.

I'd like to know how tall Emeka really is. I am hoping Orlando will get their choice between Dwight Howard and Emeka, whichever might be able to play some center.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> If they need a future draft bust: Pavel Podkolzine



That is the truth, the team that takes him is gonna be sorry, he's gonna be a totally wasted pick:no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

OK, here go my random draft thoughts....

-I would love Emeka Okafur, if he measured in at 6'10'' or above at the pre-draft workouts. I definitely want to avoid taking another power forward, thinking he can be our solution at Center.

-Just say no to Pavel Podkolzine. This guy has "stiff" and "bust" written all over him. He's a project, and that's not what the Magic need. They need someone to come in and have a positive impact that will make T-Mac wanna stay in Orlando and not opt out after next year. 

-As of right now, I think I'd take Luol Deng ideally for the Magic. SF isn't their biggest need, but no Center really stands out to me and says, draft me I'm going to be a star. Not to mention we have Zaza, who looks like he could be very good in the near future. Point guard would be our next option, but once again, I don't think Ben Gordan or Raymond Felton are really what we'd need to be taking right now, especially if we're picking in the top half of the lottery. This leave's us with SG(Obviously we have McGrady), Power Forward(Gooden, might still have Juwan) and Small Forward which is currently vacated by Keith Bogans/Gordan Giricek. Gordy is a free agent, and Keith is a great hustle player who I feel can be utilized coming off the bench as a backup 2/3, still getting a good chunk of playing time. Luol Deng is a can't miss kinda player in my opinion, and a younger Grant Hill in the eyes of many(since the real one isn't exactly a reliable option for Orlando right now). Deng can do it all, he can score in many ways, a nice jumper, good penetration to the hoop, good passing, great court awareness and vision, good speed and athleticism, good ball-handling for a guy his size, and great defense as well. This guy is NBA ready, and has plenty of room to improve as well. He has a very high ceiling, and playing with McGrady will certainly help enhance the ability for him to reach it. Ideally, drafting Luol Deng will help the franchise in many ways that will still have them reaping the rewards for years to come. Not only would they be drafting a possible franchise player, but a guy that could possibly be a difference maker in whether their current franchise player, and NBA Superstar Tracy McGrady stays with the Magic for more than another year or not.

Verdict: Draft Luol Deng, F Duke University


----------

